# Size of gas tank



## rcleone (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anybody else think that Ariens made a mistake with the size of the gas tank with the amount of horse power on the Platinum 24 sho


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

yes!
Bought end of October 2017 and am amazed = every third time I use it I’m filling the tank

Hate the cap also


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Agree with both of you. The gas tank is way too small and the cap is finicky. They use the same tank with the 414cc engine which would make it even worse. They revised the gas tank cap opening either on this year's model or last years. I have the Winter 2015/2016 model and it has a strainer that fits into a detachable sleeve that has to be lined up, there is a thread by Paulie 139 on the cap it shows the difference of mine and the newer one. My year also had issues with the tank leaking from the cap opening. It is a design flaw on the LCT Gen 3 engines. I understand that it was done to comply with some EPA regulation. I saw a Toro at Home Depot that had a similar design fuel cap but it was a much better design.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree that the tank on the 24 SHO should have more capacity. My 2015 Platinum 24 SHO only has the 306cc engine and when "all in" on a snow blowing session I had to fill up 3,4 or sometimes 5 times. 


Some of my re-fills were done just to "make sure" since my furthest point away from the garage, and gas can, is close to 300 yds.


With that said, the only time I had to walk for the gas was the first time I used my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 this season. I got cocky with the larger tank and knew I was pushing it but figured that I could make "one more pass," and a short one at that.......


The 24 SHO is now in a back-up role and I'm going to try and use it at least once this season and have to remember about the smaller tank.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The 3 liter gas tank is very small, so I replaced it with the 6 liter tank from the Pro model. This the second year and all is well.


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

got stung again by this - first use of year, will not stay running, 2nd year of ownership, used to my 99 924 ariens I bought new and used till spring of 2017

the tank was low and I added gas and off it went.

the first start of the year needed the electric starter, which I think is OK.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

*Here's a sure-fire modification!*

In all honesty, why not just shed yourself of that Chinese junk and buy yourself a nice 'M' model from the 70's? Superior materials and engineering were employed back in the day. Initial cost is low, parts, service and advice are widely available as evidenced on this very site!! 1.5 gallon tank. And they perform as well, or often better, than newer models. One also obtains satisfaction by not only clearing the snow, but being responsible for keeping an antique alive, much like a classic car! In closing, as Americans, if we do as I suggest we can send a clear message to Ariens and the rest of corporate America that it is time to do as the President promised and bring these jobs back to America!


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I actually wish it was smaller. Unless we get a monster storm where I end up bailing out much of my block (tons of blowers on my block but mostly single stages) or a snowier than usual winter I end up filling it twice a season so the gas sits in there.

Ideally it would come with quick swap tanks in multiple sizes and a snap on tube to dump whatever's left into my car. Or maybe just one quick swap tank and you can order the other sizes, but I really want that snap on tube.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

But for other of us that fill at times more than once a week, smaller just sucks . . .

Not much of a gripe on the carbed Platinum 24 tank size, but I hear the EFI version is pretty small.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

zandor said:


> I actually wish it was smaller. Unless we get a monster storm where I end up bailing out much of my block (tons of blowers on my block but mostly single stages) or a snowier than usual winter I end up filling it twice a season so the gas sits in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally it would come with quick swap tanks in multiple sizes and a snap on tube to dump whatever's left into my car. Or maybe just one quick swap tank and you can order the other sizes, but I really want that snap on tube.


Fortunately, your dilemma is at least easier to work around. Just fill it part way, and/or siphon out the unused gas, and put it in something else. There was a recent thread about pumps for removing fuel, there are a bunch of options available. 

You can get quick-disconnect, splash-free fuel line fittings, if you want them. I can look up the part number, but I got some when making an external fuel tank for something, they were about $10/pair at Walmart. They're often used for marine outboards, apparently.


----------

